# Rabbits 2020-21



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't seen a post for this season, so I thought I'd start. Tracker just turned 12 so she's slowing down, but still loves to chase rabbits. I've taken her out to a favorite woodlot that is about 6 acres and has only 1 small briar patch in it. I think there may be only 1 rabbit in the woods, so we've chased it three different times. I don't take a gun, but get set up in a spot where I can see most of the woods and let Tracker loose. After she bounces the rabbit, I let her chase it by me 3 times before I pull her off.

Yesterday I took her behind the house and she chased two rabbits. The population is down behind the house, but she got two good chases in before we quit. I just love to see that tail wagging and hear her bawling as she heads out through the woods.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been getting out at least 1 time a week with a year and half old pup. Wete getting at least one good run in each time. 2 weekends ago did have 4 rabbits up in about 2 hours and I took one. I'll be out again saturday 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Being a " use to be beagler" I do miss the reports and pics on here. Hopefully there are still some rabbit hunters out there. I know I miss it.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is just a few both my boys love to go when the weather is decent enough
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

jmyers8 said:


> Here is just a few both my boys love to go when the weather is decent enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics and memories,thanks for the post.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

We actually took a rabbit a few weeks ago. My son wanted to hunt so Tracker ran a rabbit by him 3 times before he got a shot in our CRP field. My granddaughter didn't hunt, but she wanted to hold Tracker in the picture.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been out a bunch so far this year, have had a lot of chases. They usually end up in stuff so thick on public land that I never see the rabbit or the dog though😂

On Thanksgiving I did get to take a pheasant over my lil female, and then 2 weekends ago a buddy and myself went out to a logged property that I deer hunt. Property is changing hands and this is most likely the least season I will be able to hunt it. We ended up running 5 and taking 2 that day. Also found my first ever shed antler!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have hunted all the smal game plus deer. My favorite was rabbits. Loved to listen to the beagles and watch the tricks the rabbits did to throw off the dogs. My son was ten when he shot the very first rabbit that Cricket brought around. twelve years later, he shot the last rabbit Cricket brought around. I have both of those Pictures and I'll never forget those hunts.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't hunted them for 30+ years. But it was all I did in from 15 years old until 30 years old. My grandpa's young beagle Hortense would bring them running around over and over again. I would have to wait until she fell behind so as not to shoot her. There were pheasants around back then too. Some of each was a good day.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Back then we used to stuff our coats and vests with as many shells as we could carry so we didnt run out. A good day was a double limit. two birds and four bunnies.
My Dad had a couple of good beagles. One of them was more cat than Beagle. Darn thing had nine lives. He got shot a couple times, hung on a barbed wire fence a couple times, and got hit by a car a couple times. The last time finally did him in. RIP Tony. You were a great rabbit dog


TheKing said:


> I haven't hunted them for 30+ years. But it was all I did in from 15 years old until 30 years old. My grandpa's young beagle Hortense would bring them running around over and over again. I would have to wait until she fell behind so as not to shoot her. There were pheasants around back then too. Some of each was a good day.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Keep the posts and stories coming. Also would love to see first and last pictures. Tracker is very slow and the rabbit is usually several hundred yards ahead of her. I’m familiar enough with the places I hunt that I can usually get set up and watch the rabbits come by me at very close range. A few years ago in a heavy snow I had a rabbit hop onto my boot as I stood on a trail with full snow camo on.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Two of my favorite pictures, and both are pre-beagle hunts. I remember getting my older son off of the school bus at 3:50 pm and bundling them both up for a trek out back to the CRP ground I had just purchased. We were back at 4:30 for pictures as I'd jumped 6 rabbits and shot the 4 that both boys could see. The second picture both the boys and the trees had grown up quite a bit. I was the rabbit dog that day and each boy got two rabbits.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Those are some really cool pictures Bankangler, like you I just absolutely love hearing and watching my dog work. My dog is very tight lipped, she will only light up on a HOT track. When I take someone out with us they always seem amazed that I can tell when she's about to jump a bunny, they say she's not barking how do you know?! I just smile and tell them it's all about the tail wag lol. That's usually followed by them saying "omg I can't believe that rabbit was RIGHT there in front of us, I didn't even see it!" 😂

Funny how those sneaky lil critters will let you walk right over them without moving.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Couldn't tell you how many rabbits I head shot sitting on a good sunny day with snow on the ground. Their eyes always gave them away! First you would see the eye then the rabbit would appear.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

We have been going out Saturday’s since January 1st. We have 2 spots where we can jump the rabbits but 95% of them run straight to the hole. Some 25 yards or less... I am thinking the coyotes have them conditioned to run for cover... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Have been rabbit hunting since I was 5 with my father and uncles. Absolutely my favorite thing to do. Able to take my kids out now and just keeps getting sweeter. Thanks for starting a rabbit thread. Love to enjoy others stories.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

My son shot his first one this year! #oneprouddad


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

He sure looks excited about it to, Great pictures! 

What does everyone like to make with their rabbits? I don't take too many, I personally don't care for cleaning them all that much. Not that it's hard, the fur just pulls so easily and seems like more often than not they are shot in the back end instead of the front end 😂 makes for a lot of clean up after the fact.

But my go to is stew with a healthy amount of Marsala wine to de-glaze the pan after I brown the rabbit. The wine really gives it a great flavor and helps tenderize the rabbit faster.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

BankAngler said:


> I haven't seen a post for this season, so I thought I'd start. Tracker just turned 12 so she's slowing down, but still loves to chase rabbits. I've taken her out to a favorite woodlot that is about 6 acres and has only 1 small briar patch in it. I think there may be only 1 rabbit in the woods, so we've chased it three different times. I don't take a gun, but get set up in a spot where I can see most of the woods and let Tracker loose. After she bounces the rabbit, I let her chase it by me 3 times before I pull her off.
> 
> Yesterday I took her behind the house and she chased two rabbits. The population is down behind the house, but she got two good chases in before we quit. I just love to see that tail wagging and hear her bawling as she heads out through the woods.


My two hounds would run1or2 in a morning. 2019-2020 rabbit season they were both14. Unfortunately they are both gone now. I miss them.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

waylon22 said:


> View attachment 463328
> 
> View attachment 463330
> 
> My son shot his first one this year! #oneprouddad


Congratulations


----------

